

Opera and WebKit: a personal perspective  - daleharvey
http://www.brucelawson.co.uk/2013/opera-and-webkit-a-personal-perspective/

======
wiredfool
A good quote from the article:

    
    
      One rendering engine will go. Some lament that. Some of  
      those who lament it seemed never to test in it, excluded
      it from their demos, or actively blocked it.

~~~
gcb0
what i will probably miss most about opera are the features that will vanish
for several versions until they (ever?) catch-up.

------
ohazi
"Opera has 300 million active users"

I call bullshit. If Opera wants to make a claim like that they're going to
have to aggressively defend their counting strategy.

Firefox: "According to Mozilla, Firefox counts with over 450 million users
around the world." [1]

Chrome: "At the 2012 Google I/O developers' conference, Google claimed that
there were 310 million active users of Chrome, almost double the number in
2011, which was stated as 160 million active users." [2]

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firefox>

[2] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Chrome>

~~~
Hermel
opera is very strong on Mobile phones (incl. old Symbian Nokias). 300 million
is a lot, but within the possible. this comment was written in opera.

~~~
AdrianRossouw
also, their mini browser directs stuff through their servers.. which means
it's very possible for them to have a pretty accurate view of how many users
they have.

